

Bug 649408 - (nativehtml5) Support Native HTML5 - paulrouget
http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/649408

======
jzoidberg
Precious: "Are we sure Microsoft didn't fat-finger that blog post and really
meant "naïve HTML5" rather than "native HTML5"?"

------
geuis
Why are stories like this getting really high on the front page, and then
rapidly descending? Is this an artifact of the flag link being more visible
now?

